# Squat Rack



## jonnyp (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a good squat rack up to £150 max, any recommendations?

Not looking for the cage type rack.

Currently looking at the following:

Bodymax CF315 Squat and Dip Rack: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

Marcy SR50 Heavy Duty Olympic Squat Rack For Use With Any Weight Bench | eBay


----------



## Dhiren (Jan 10, 2015)

I can comment on the first one because I had something similar and wouldn't recommend it as the uprights used to jam when adjusting height. Is there any reason you don't want a cage type thing. If it's a height thing try looking into sumo racks.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Cracking price for the 315 mate.

More uses out of it too.

No brainer.


----------

